# Finally



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Check out the following for a badly needed increase in the state minimum size limit for muskies, my only hope is that this concept is spread through out the whole state, and for that matter the surrounding area including Nodak.

The following is taken from the MN Outdoor News Magazine:

Muskie minimum of 48 inches on table

Friday, February 17, 2006 1:27 PM EST

By Joe Fellegy Contributing Writer

Grand Rapids, Minn. - Minnesota anglers would be unable to keep muskies less than 48 inches long under a DNR proposal to raise the statewide muskie minimum size from the present 40 inches to 48 inches. If the proposed regulation change becomes law following a public input process, it likely would be implemented on the 2007 muskie season opener.

DNR's formal proposal will be released soon, according to Tim Goeman, regional fisheries manager at Grand Rapids. State Fisheries chief Ron Payer said Minnesota law requires that following DNR's proposal of such a regulation, there will be posting of notices on affected lakes and streams for 90 days during the open-water fishing season. News releases and media efforts also are required "so as many anglers as possible are informed" about the proposed regulation change and a series of pubic input meetings that could begin in September. A final decision on the proposed 48-inch minimum size for Minnesota muskies will come after the public input process.

Upping the muskie minimum has been a pet cause among some angling activists. If enacted, the tighter restriction would apply to about 40 muskie waters, mainly in the northern half of Minnesota. Kit Nelson, DNR's Aitkin area fisheries manager, endorsed the one-shot group approach, saying "it makes sense to get a lot of these done at the same time rather than individually."

Announcement of the upcoming muskie regulation proposal came in response to questions while Goeman, Payer, Fisheries research supervisor Jack Wingate, and several Mille Lacs-connected fisheries biologists from DNR's Aitkin-area office were attending a Feb. 7 meeting of the Mille Lacs Fishery Input Group. Also on hand was Dave Schad, new head of DNR's Fish and Wildlife Division. The meeting, held at the Hazelton Town Hall in southern Aitkin County, dealt mainly with DNR's Mille Lacs walleye regulation proposal for 2006 under 1837 treaty fisheries management, as well as recent fishery assessment activities and findings on the lake.

Thanks to muskie stocking over several decades, plus a lake environment conducive to growing big muskies, Mille Lacs has become a muskie-fishing mecca in recent years, with predictions it might produce the next Minnesota muskie record. Expect that big lake to be cited often as anglers respond to the 48-inch statewide minimum proposal.

Debate expected

There surely will be debate about the merits and need for a 48-inch minimum size restriction on muskies. Some biologists and muskie aficionados caution that female muskies, the biggest trophies, would be discriminated against, since male muskies generally top off below 48 inches. Significant harvest of 48-inch-plus fish, some warn, could reduce muskie brood stock. Others regard a 48-inch minimum as unnecessary, since overall muskie harvest, even among non-muskie anglers, is often insignificant and accounts for less muskie mortality than catch-and-release. Some worry about effects on other species if muskies are further protected and their populations expand. Another view is that upping the minimum size limit beyond the present statewide 40 inches should be done on an individual waters basis, perhaps with attention paid to natural muskie lakes versus mainly stocked lakes.

An important consideration will be angler values regarding trophy fish and the harvest of muskies. Greg Erickson, launch captain at Garrison Sports on Mille Lacs and generally a strong proponent of catch-and-release, said he's "neutral" about raising the muskie minimum. "I'd have a hard time telling somebody to release a 20-pound fish," he said.

Proponents of a 48-inch minimum size rule argue that muskie fishing is essentially trophy fishing and that nobody should keep muskies under 48 inches. The present 40-inch minimum, some say, encourages too much muskie harvest. Another sentiment is that a higher minimum size will result in more big muskies and greater chances for surpassing the present 54-pound state record, caught in 1957 on Lake Winnibigoshish.

A 48-inch muskie typically weighs either side of 30 pounds, depending on body proportions, and could push 40 pounds when heavy with spawn.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Hell yeah!! :lol:

Thanks for the new info Dogger


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Excellent news. I really hope that goes through.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Be nice to see Nodak follow in there foot steps.I'm all for it.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Somebody should e-mail that to the North Dakota game and fish.I would but it will take me a week to type all that :lol:


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Boondocks - are you really from the boondock??? Come on buddy its called copy and paste.


----------

